

Practical quantum key distribution protocol - christianbryant
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v509/n7501/full/nature13303.html

======
christianbryant
I was very fascinated with this article and apologize that it isn't fully
readable by non-subscribers. I'm looking to see if there is another place the
authors have posted findings.

